# Forgotten Your Morse ?...try this



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

An ex KPH/KFS/KSM Operator gives it the works using a Vibroplex semi-automatic bug key !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4scmlC7tI

(Pity one of our coast stations wasn't preserved)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I could read it. She wouldn't have made those errors usi g an up and downer. Thanks for posting though.

John T


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

trotterdotpom said:


> I could read it. She wouldn't have made those errors usi g an up and downer. Thanks for posting though.
> 
> John T


You are probably right (Jester)

I seem to recall that in the years that I was QSO'ing KPH/KFS they were very fond of bug keys, and usually replied at the same speed you gave it to them no matter what... So that could make for some slick working if you were ready for a challenge !

Chris


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

My morse tutor at Leith Nautical College ( Ted Whitehead) scorned sideswipers and said they were for those who could not send good morse on an up and downer.


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

King Ratt said:


> My morse tutor at Leith Nautical College ( Ted Whitehead) scorned sideswipers and said they were for those who could not send good morse on an up and downer.


Yep, many had the same opinion. At my brief sojourn at GKA few were in existence, but they were used. As far as I remember you had to be tested on one before it could be used, but then at that time a 1st class PMG was required, and one was tested at 25wpm P/L before being released into the main station for double banking. Oops, rambling again !

Chris


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Given a go at Armuellesradio (when calling their on Tilapa for bananas). Regular operator only half joking commented after I demonstrated my total non command of their bug key that "a few dots more or less didn't really matter".


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.radiomarine.org/audio/list?panel=pab1_13


----------



## Manchester (Feb 24, 2011)

endure said:


> http://www.radiomarine.org/audio/list?panel=pab1_13


Thanks endure - brings back many happy memories, KFS was the only station who gave me a complement for my excellent morse when sending the usual 500+ stores cable on a typical marconi key! Woodburn/GJDH circa 1965/66


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

endure said:


> http://www.radiomarine.org/audio/list?panel=pab1_13


Some of these are almost ghostly !


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

I think this guy using a bug key, with no sidetone, is a lot more impressive!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FClGan5QcEs


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris Jenkins said:


> Yep, many had the same opinion. At my brief sojourn at GKA few were in existence, but they were used. As far as I remember you had to be tested on one before it could be used, but then at that time a 1st class PMG was required, and one was tested at 25wpm P/L before being released into the main station for double banking. Oops, rambling again !
> 
> Chris


As part of the GKA probationary year you had to pass a 27wpm test on an up and downer and AGAIN on an electronic key if that was your preferred weapon. Think the rules were relaxed towards the end but I certainly took 2 tests circa 1981.
Larry +


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

27wpm was it, thanks for correcting me, Larry. I was there in 1973.

I didn't use a bug/automatic key, but I seem to remember that you had to be in the station a year before you could use one (after being tested).

Regards
Chris


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

After my first round trip on a fruit reefer, I invested in a Japanese bug key - the call sign was ZSHI.

I used it for many years after that at GKZ just croc-clipped to the standard GPO type.

David
+


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

david.hopcroft said:


> After my first round trip on a fruit reefer, I invested in a Japanese bug key - the call sign was ZSHI.
> 
> I used it for many years after that at GKZ just croc-clipped to the standard GPO type.
> 
> ...


What key is that in your picture? It's very elegant.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day chris jenkinns,m,23 march,18:03 re:forgotten your morse,try this.i never was good at morse code,but watching your link.that lady makes it look easy,and she is one great operator.the hand movememt is brilliant.thank you for posting. regards ben27


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

ben27 said:


> good day chris jenkinns,m,23 march,18:03 re:forgotten your morse,try this.i never was good at morse code,but watching your link.that lady makes it look easy,and she is one great operator.the hand movememt is brilliant.thank you for posting. regards ben27


Good'day Ben...my pleasure. (Thumb)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The key is a standard GPO key, made at the GPO. and later BT, workshops in Rugby. This is 'one I saved earlier'. I think this was the one I used for Amateur Morse tests before they went elsewhere and ruined many a candidate's day out at the seaside !! I still have the stop watch to get down to 12 wpm.

David
+


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

david.hopcroft said:


> The key is a standard GPO key, made at the GPO. and later BT, workshops in Rugby. This is 'one I saved earlier'. I think this was the one I used for Amateur Morse tests before they went elsewhere and ruined many a candidate's day out at the seaside !! I still have the stop watch to get down to 12 wpm.
> 
> David
> +


Any idea where there are any 'going spare'? B\)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I did hear you might find one on Ebay.............. but it will be at a price.........

David
+


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

david.hopcroft said:


> The key is a standard GPO key, made at the GPO. and later BT, workshops in Rugby. This is 'one I saved earlier'. I think this was the one I used for Amateur Morse tests before they went elsewhere and ruined many a candidate's day out at the seaside !! I still have the stop watch to get down to 12 wpm.
> 
> David
> +


Were you giving the Tests at GKZ in 1966, David? If so, you may have made my day instead. I took my Test at Humber, in the TX room, I think? I remember almost slipping up on the word "Zhukov", the Russian Field-Marshall! That'll teach me to not read ahead!

73

Roger/G3VKM


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

david.hopcroft said:


> I did hear you might find one on Ebay.............. but it will be at a price.........
> 
> David
> +


I have seen a couple on ebay over the years, GPO keys do tend to go for £300 at least. especially with coast station provenance. There must be a few hundred in circulation but where they are is anyone's guess. I have one though. And no. it's not for sale....


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Roger

No, I didn't arrive until 1968, and didn't get to do the tests until about 1984. I used to do them in the OC's Office. I remember a wooden board with an oscillator and key that may well have been the same one. I 'modernised' things later though to make life easier. It is true though that many came for a day at the seaside.

David
+


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Ah well, I'd already had one bash at the Test at the Head PO in Derby and failed but the one to one at GKZ made you feel more relaxed. Yes I had a day at Mablethorpe, it was June so good WX, ISTR. Still use the key so the experience didn't put me off. 

73

Roger


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I used an electronic keyer from my first ship as a juniour.


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

I did one trip with a straight (IMR) key and then lashed out on a Samson ETM3 which I still have.


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Mar 16, 2014)

endure said:


> I did one trip with a straight (IMR) key and then lashed out on a Samson ETM3 which I still have.


Don't see many of those around these days.... Probably a very wise investment B\)


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

There it is in the office B\)


----------



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

I used an Eddystone bug throughout my UK seatime but gave it Ronnie Carney in Greenock when I departed for Canada in 1959. Not too bright it turned out as I did daily CW subsequently until retiring from VAI on the advent of GMDSS..

Alex


----------

